# 586 on Bicycling Buyers Guide...Top Cap?



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Maybe its my failing vision...maybe its a weight wennie thing I am not familiar with. The 586 on the cover of the 2008 Bicycling Buyers Guide looks like it has no top cap on the stem. Otherwise very cool to see it on the cover.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jeff262 said:


> Maybe its my failing vision...maybe its a weight wennie thing I am not familiar with. The 586 on the cover of the 2008 Bicycling Buyers Guide looks like it has no top cap on the stem. Otherwise very cool to see it on the cover.


I think they might have forgotten to re-install it for the photoshoot after they unpackaged the bike. There is a top cap included with every frameset although since the 586 uses the new Headfit system, the top cap is purely cosmetic.

*[email protected]*


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess my eyes were correct. Its funny how the eye picks those things up. I wasn't even looking closely. Congratualations on getting such a great cover shot!


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

can the headfit work with a 595? how do i go about accomplishing that?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

groundzero said:


> can the headfit work with a 595? how do i go about accomplishing that?


I'm not sure. Theoretically it should be possible, but I don't know that anyone has tried. The Headfit requires a special version of the HSC 6 fork that has flattened surfaces on the front and back of the steer tube and a small ridge that holds a c-clip in place. Each size 586 has this ridge in a different location depending on the length of the head tube, so each size requires a specific fork. The difference in headtube lengths between the 586 and the 595 is pretty small - usually about 1mm depending on frame size - but I don't know how this difference will affect the setup of the Headfit. 

If it were possible, you'd need a new HSC6 fork and a Headfit headset. I'm sure we'll get around to trying it one day, but we haven't had a chance as yet.

*[email protected]*


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

thanks for the info. i'll stick with what the bike came with then


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

chas said:


> I'm not sure. Theoretically it should be possible, but I don't know that anyone has tried. The Headfit requires a special version of the HSC 6 fork that has flattened surfaces on the front and back of the steer tube and a small ridge that holds a c-clip in place. Each size 586 has this ridge in a different location depending on the length of the head tube, so each size requires a specific fork. The difference in headtube lengths between the 586 and the 595 is pretty small - usually about 1mm depending on frame size - but I don't know how this difference will affect the setup of the Headfit.
> 
> If it were possible, you'd need a new HSC6 fork and a Headfit headset. I'm sure we'll get around to trying it one day, but we haven't had a chance as yet.
> 
> *[email protected]*


What's the headset stack height on the 586 vs. the 595? I'm starting to waver between 595 and 586.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

On my size medium the 586 has a 1mm taller HT and the new headset on the 586 is 18mm vs 15mm on the 595 IIRC. There is some space so the total on the 586 is about 20mm


----------

